# Angriest songs you know



## Glider (Jul 30, 2016)

Post some of your favorite songs that make you want to smash your home to bits and do some other funky s**t.
Here are mine:


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2016)

This song makes me want to smash shit. His face, that's what.


----------



## Glider (Jul 31, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This song makes me want to smash shit. His face, that's what.


Oooh edgy


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 31, 2016)

"Exmilitary" EP by Death Grips. Vocally it's agressive and downright malevolent, all without resorting to cheesy growling and screaming - MC Ride sounds honestly pissed while reading his lines. That's not counting endless grindcore bands, because they're too gimicky, and various nu-metal acts, because c'mon.


----------



## ShamonCornell (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh, the angriest thing?






Hard to beat what's Heavier Than A Really Heavy Thing.  (Note:  cursing.  It's an entire song about retail rage.)


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 1, 2016)

I never see much people on these forums, so I'll post this.






I love this song, was a bit shocked to find out that it was a favorite of the Columbine shooters (listen to the lyrics). I still think it's a great song, perfect for your more violent moments in life (I first heard it on a map for GMod then looked for it on the internet).


----------



## Glider (Aug 9, 2016)

ShamonCornell said:


> Oh, the angriest thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nah


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Winter (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Zipline (Aug 10, 2016)

This song is pretty edgy.


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 10, 2016)

Pitbull


----------



## Zipline (Aug 10, 2016)

Grruelty said:


> Pitbull


That was actually a really good song. I wonder where he got the face from.. .3.


----------



## Rigby (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm just bored by the elaboration of anger in music through specifically masculine, sadistic terms. Blegh. So here's a teenage girl from the '90s singing about men following her home.






_You follow me on the fucking street
You make me feel like a piece of meat
You think I don't know what war means
Now I'm the terrorist, see how it feels

I'm gonna kill you
I'll gut you and gouge out your eyes
I'm gonna kill you
I'm not your prey, I'll make you die_


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2016)

Rigby said:


> I'm just bored by the elaboration of anger in music through specifically masculine, sadistic terms. Blegh. So here's a teenage girl from the '90s singing about men following her home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


>


Ты Сергей Orr Sergei?


----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Aug 10, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I never see much people on these forums, so I'll post this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First I was like "Whatever", but then "Oh, Columbine!! Let's see..."


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

Glider said:


> Ты Сергей Orr Sergei?



I don't speak Vodka my friend


----------



## Glider (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I don't speak Vodka my friend


XD (<ironic)


----------



## alxistheworst (Aug 16, 2016)

Wolf In Sheep's Clothing - Set It Off


----------



## Saylor (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, I like hardcore punk a lot lol
....and when I was younger and also incredibly stupid, I would sneak alcohol and drink until I blacked out and actually go out and smash stuff while listening to these tunes....


----------



## DuranWolf (Oct 23, 2016)

Say F*ck It by Buckcherry


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 11, 2016)

Billy Talent is pretty great for that sort of thing, I disagree with their politics (Socialist anarchism it seems) mostly though.









Except this song:




I agree with its message 100%


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> This song makes me want to smash shit. His face, that's what.


I match your Justin Bieber and raise you a Rick Astley.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I match your Justin Bieber and raise you a Rick Astley.


...But that's a good song.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I match your Justin Bieber and raise you a Rick Astley.


My jam from 1988!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 11, 2016)

I dunno I feel like a lot of GreenDay is pretty angry. In like an angsty punk way. Punk in general feels angry xD


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 12, 2016)

Here are a few


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 12, 2016)

and lest I forget


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Nov 12, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> I dunno I feel like a lot of GreenDay is pretty angry. In like an angsty punk way. Punk in general feels angry xD


Modern punk bangs (at least non-underground ones) have nothing on old school punk like Black Flag or Germs, though. There's just something about the shift of attitude in music - in 70-80s, musicians had much more reasons to be pissed about both politics (Cold War was at full swing) and industry (oversaturation of fancy, self-indulgent prog bands and label executives near-total control over popularity of genres and bands - after all, you couldn't just become famous by yourself through the Internet, like it is now), while nowadays, politic problems and music industry concerns aren't so overblown, so the whole "punk" movement kinda faded away, and we're left with "kinda-angrish" bands like Green Day and Offspring. Same thing with nu-metal (aforementioned Powerman 5000 and FFDP) - the genres that influenced it thrash/groove metal and grunge, were more sincere in its angriness, while in nu-metal the main concern is to make a catchy and approachable, energetic music, rather than make a statement about society. Not like it's a totally bad thing, since better approach to mastering and producing stuff (something old bands didn't bother with that much) may result in better sounding music after all c:


----------



## TeliPuff (Jan 16, 2017)

This is definitely the edgiest album I like, but it's really good for when you're really angry!


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 17, 2017)

My go-to "I'm pissed off and need to vent in the form of headbanging" tracks.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jan 22, 2017)

Absolutely brutal.


----------



## DeathMetalDeer (Feb 10, 2017)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Absolutely brutal.


Have you seen the music video for it (if it can be found somewhere on youtube)?


----------



## Amiir (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Feb 12, 2017)

Angriest Song I know is when my Papa gets angry and starts hummin furiously to himself


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Emmure- Most Hated.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


>


Good song.


----------



## Mandragoras (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm pretty sure the most apoplectic thing I've heard is, well, any given Consumer Electronics track, or really any of Philip Best's straight power electronics material, period, whether with CE or with Whitehouse. The man is just foam-mouthed fury incarnate. He only really took things down a notch with Ramleh, and that's pretty relative.


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 11, 2017)

Probably anything by Rage Against the Machine (one of my favorite bands). Most people know them for this song, after all:





Another one would be Nazi Punks Fuck Off, by Dead Kennedys.


----------



## Dick Arden (Mar 30, 2017)




----------

